# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2014



## Dan (1 Jul 2014 às 09:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2014 às 13:38)

chuviscou de manhã acumulou 0.7mm 
22.8ºC e 58% humidade de momento


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2014 às 14:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Boa tarde

Ontem, segunda 30, ao fim da tarde, já com o vento ONO






Hoje, depois dos chuviscos da madrugada/manhã que só humedeceram superficialmente, aberta pós frontal, circulação de Oeste:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2014 às 16:16)

Dia geralmente nublado, com algum vento.

23.8ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2014 às 16:23)

tempo mudou de novo, começou com chuviscos de manhã, na hora de almoço o sol já espreitou e agora está muito nublado e o vento aumentou
maxima de 23.9ºC, de momento estou com 22.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2014 às 17:34)

Mais um dia tórrido, maxima de *20,7ºC*.

T.actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2014 às 20:27)

Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2014 às 09:01)

Julho fresquinho, fresquinho!

_Ele já aquece._ 

Em Caneças ontem caíram 2,6mm.
Hoje vai nos 1,8mm.

A média mensal está practicamente feita.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jul 2014 às 10:50)

Grande chuvada acabou de cair aqui em Cascais...


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2014 às 15:01)

Trovoada em Coimbra.


----------



## Gongas (2 Jul 2014 às 15:02)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra.



sim, um pouco longe ainda, mas parece vir nesta direção!!


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2014 às 15:12)

Por enquanto encontra-se a norte.


----------



## mr_miglas (2 Jul 2014 às 16:14)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra.



Persistem os trovões ao longe. Continua a chover moderadamente em Coimbra.


----------



## Gongas (2 Jul 2014 às 16:16)

parece que vai trovejando mesmo aqui por cima da zona de Coimbra, pouco audíveis, parecem estar a uma altitude bastante elevada e desse modo não se ouvem tão fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2014 às 16:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande chuvada acabou de cair aqui em Cascais...



Confirmo, bom aguaceiro tambem em S.João do Estoril.


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2014 às 16:56)

Já que a trovoada não se chega a Coimbra, ficamos com parte da "bigorna" com algumas mammatus.
As fotos possíveis.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Jul 2014 às 16:59)

já a muito tempo que aqui não digo nada mas hoje mereçe desaque a carga de trovoada que está a cair para os lado de coimbra!








entretanto começou aqui a pingar grosso!


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2014 às 17:18)

porra para a nuvens, estão me a tapar o topo da trovoada para E para o lado de mora/montargil


----------



## lsalvador (2 Jul 2014 às 17:26)

Podem seguir aqui em tempo real as trovoadas 

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2014 às 18:37)

Boas,

Minima: *15,9ºC*
Máxima: *20,0ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm*
Rajada máxima: *52,6 km/h*

Amanha ja vai aquecer um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2014 às 19:17)

Boas tardes

Ontem, a partir do fim da tarde, houve alguns chuviscos. Ficam aqui duas fotos tiradas na Serra de Sintra, sobre o Cabo da Roca, observando-se a formação de linhas organizadas mas de fraca actividade a entrarem de Noroeste, com a curiosidade de as bases estarem à mesma altura dos cimos da serra o que produziu algumas rajadas e nevoeiro cerrado, incluirei ainda mais uma ou duas fotos a mostrá-lo.

















Hoje houve alguns aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e manhã, apenas cerca das 10h foi um pouco mais intenso mas mal deu para molhar. A tarde tem decorrido como mostram as imagens seguintes, sem precipitação, vento por vezes moderado de oeste a rodar para noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:03)

*17,2ºC*
Vento moderado
Muitas nuvens, principalmente na zona da serra(de Sintra).


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:11)

melhor que consegui das trovoadas que passavam a E para o lado de Mora/Montargil, havia muitas nuvens a atrapalhar a vista, estava muito tapado para fotos


----------



## cm3pt (2 Jul 2014 às 22:27)

Alguém da Anadia ou Mealhada ?? Vejam isto (sobreposição do mapa de DEA do IPMA com o Google Earth)


----------



## supercell (2 Jul 2014 às 22:52)

cm3pt disse:


> Alguém da Anadia ou Mealhada ?? Vejam isto (sobreposição do mapa de DEA do IPMA com o Google Earth)



O que é o DEA?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 23:05)

supercell disse:


> O que é o DEA?



Descargas Elétricas Atmosféricas, portanto os raios.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Jul 2014 às 13:28)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 28.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.5ºC
Rajada Máxima: 42.8 km/h 


Temp atual 28.2ºC 13:20

Pressão: 1012.8Hpa 13:20
Intensidade do Vento: 11.1 km/h 13:20
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: S
Temperatura do vento: 27.9ºC 13:20
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.7ºC 13:20
Humidade Relativa:48% 13:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 12 Extremo 13:20
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://www.mycampage.com/ct2iul

Nota: Brevemente a webcam do Meteo Ajuda ira ser substituída por uma nova fuul HD,também devera estar a funcionar 24h por dias.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2014 às 14:15)

ja tive 30.7ºC, agora está se a formar varios cumulus e já vão tapando de vez em quando o sol, sendo assim a temperatura desceu vou com 28.9ºC e a humidade subiu de 39% para 45%


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2014 às 14:46)

Uns cúmulos por aí, uns cúmulos por além, nada de especial, o dum dum de NW já tá a tratar de acabar com tudo.

21,7ºC depois de máxima de 24,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2014 às 17:17)

vejo uma formações interessantes a NE, E e SE, deixa la ver se a trovoada que vem la de cima em principio vai passar pelo mesmo sitio de ontem, ali por mora/montargil, como hoje o céu está + limpo pode ser que consiga umas fotos interessantes

maxima 30.7ºC
actual: 27.1ºC 54% humidade e algum vento


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 17:22)

david 6 disse:


> vejo uma formações interessantes a NE, E e SE, deixa la ver se a trovoada que vem la de cima em principio vai passar pelo mesmo sitio de ontem, ali por mora/montargil, como hoje o céu está + limpo pode ser que consiga umas fotos interessantes
> 
> maxima 30.7ºC
> actual: 27.1ºC 54% humidade e algum vento



Vai seguindo pelo site em tempo real


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2014 às 17:32)

Boas

Nortada moderada
19,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2014 às 18:07)

Máxima de 29.8ºC.

Tarde de nortada moderada e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2014 às 18:08)

vista para NE







EDIT: as fotos que meto aqui sao do tele, camara de 5 pix, portanto algumas, principalmente as de longe, não ficam assim tão bem


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2014 às 18:37)

agora já mais perto, está junto a Ponte de Sor


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2014 às 19:29)

Vista para E/SE daqui::


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

é a tal que vejo tambem, já está a começar a ficar um pouco longe

24.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2014 às 21:31)

Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens médias/baixas, com céu encoberto para W/NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2014 às 21:47)

*18,0ºC*
Nevoeiro cerrado na serra(de Sintra).
Muita nuvens por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2014 às 14:56)

Depois de uma noite fresca e temporariamente nublada, segue-se um dia pouco nublado e relativamente húmido.

25.1ºC e 59% de humidade.


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2014 às 17:37)

Tudo tapado a norte da serra de Sintra. 19.0c. A sul,mem Martins ,céu limpo e 21.0c.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2014 às 18:11)

Nortada segue bastante intensa.
Não tenho dados relativos ao vento, mas o vento medio deve andar na ordem dos  45/50 km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2014 às 22:26)

Bela noite com vento fraco e 18.4ºC. 

Céu geralmente limpo, 80% de humidade. 

Hoje está uma noite especialmente boa para se ver as estrelas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2014 às 23:25)

Boa noite
 Ontem e hoje dois dias semelhantes com céu limpo depois de dissipadas as nuvens baixas matinais.

Hoje ao nascer do sol:






Poente de hoje:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2014 às 08:36)

Boas

T.minima: 16,0ºC
T.actual: 17,8ºC

Muita nebulosidade baixa.
Nevoeiro na serra.

É bom que o tempo limpe durante a tarde, o Cascais Air Race agradece.
Amanha será para esquecer, volta a chuva ainda que fraca.


----------



## bpereira (5 Jul 2014 às 17:07)

Boa tarde.

Ajudem-me....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2014 às 17:35)

bpereira disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Ajudem-me....



Aconselho  O pânico do Verão inexistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2014 às 19:40)

19,8ºC
_____

Cascais, esta tarde.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2014 às 20:55)

bpereira disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Ajudem-me....



Com o anticiclone nessa posição, na Figueira da Foz os belos dias de verão seriam de areia pelo ar. Não sei se seriam assim tão belos. 

Tem graça que na segunda-feira a carta deve ser muito idêntica a essa.


----------



## ALV72 (5 Jul 2014 às 21:04)

Aqui por Poiares, dois dias de xaxa , nuvens baixas, sol nem vê-lo e amanhã pelos vistos chuvinha.
Pode ser que para a semana a coisa corra melhor.
João


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2014 às 21:08)

Céu nublado e escuro por aqui, com rajadas de vento moderadas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2014 às 21:16)

por aqui o céu ja esta muito nublado, está se a preparar para a chuvita de amanha


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 00:20)

18,1ºc

 Para amanha espero uns 4/5 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2014 às 00:22)

Noite húmida e nublada.

19.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 08:59)

Boas,

*18,3ºC
1 mm*

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 09:27)

Recomeça a chover fraco.
Vai entrando nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2014 às 10:12)

Dia de outubro , vai chovendo fraco e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 11:07)

*2,0 mm*


O nevoeiro levantou quase na totalidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2014 às 11:10)

Inicio de manha marcado por aguaceiros desde as 7 horas.
T- 20.2 °C
Mínima 13 °C

Humidade- 99%
Chuva- 2.29 mm

Por mim podia continuar assim mais umas semanas, mas parece que a partir de quarta já temos o calor novamente.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Jul 2014 às 11:18)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 19.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 29.8 km/h 

Condições atuais Chuva leve

Temp atual 18.6ºC 11:00

Pressão: 1012.4Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 7.4 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 18.5ºC 11:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 17.0ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa:91% 11:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://camarades.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 12:15)

18,8ºC
94% HR
2,0 mm

Não chove.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2014 às 13:34)

por aqui 21.9ºC 86% humidade e 2.5mm  de momento não chove e o céu continua encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 14:00)

O sol já espreita.
*20,7ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2014 às 14:01)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca a moderada segue-se uma tarde nublada, fresca e húmida.

21.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2014 às 17:56)

Boas tardes

Ontem, sábado 5, as nuvens começaram a cobrir a Serra de Sintra pelas 18h trazidas pelo vento N que foi rodando para ONO.
A foto mostra a Lagoa Azul, na base da encosta sul, ainda com céu pouco nublado ao início da noite, 21H30. Registe-se também que a Lagoa, assim como a albufeira da Mula, se encontram praticamente na sua cota máxima de armazenamento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 18:11)

Máxima: *21,0ºC*
Agora: *19,3ºC*

Amanha regressa o sol, assim como a forte nortada.
_______________



StormRic disse:


> Registe-se também que a Lagoa, assim como a albufeira da Mula, se encontram praticamente na sua cota máxima de armazenamento.



Cenário pouco habitual para a altura do ano em que nos encontramos.
Em Março deste ano, chegou a estar assim.



Se há coisa que não falta naquela serra é mesmo àgua. 
Uma das duas linhas de agua que alimentam a lagoa azul, correm o ano inteiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

*16,1ºc*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2014 às 01:38)

Bom dia

Ontem, domingo 6, depois da chuva fraca da manhã, o céu apresentou-se luminoso e com cirros para a tarde, visibilidade excelente


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2014 às 14:40)

Boas tardes. Hoje com céu geralmente limpo e 25.3ºC actuais. 

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 15:00)

Para variar céu limpo e uma nortadona que é qualquer coisa, ainda agora começou.

Máxima de 20,8ºC e neste momento 20,6ºC.


----------



## jppm (7 Jul 2014 às 16:54)

Com o vento fortissimo que se faz sentir, é incrível como o IPMA não lança um alerta amarelo. Noutras situações, de vento bem mais fraco, lançam-se avisos por tudo e por nada


----------



## james (7 Jul 2014 às 17:05)

jppm disse:


> Com o vento fortissimo que se faz sentir, é incrível como o IPMA não lança um alerta amarelo. Noutras situações, de vento bem mais fraco, lançam-se avisos por tudo e por nada






O IPMA nunca lanca avisos no verao em situacoes de ceu limpo e vento moderado a forte  ( Por vezes com rajadas de 70 km  / h  ) .

Va la saber - se porque . . .


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 17:19)

james disse:


> O IPMA nunca lanca avisos no verao em situacoes de ceu limpo e vento moderado a forte  ( Por vezes com rajadas de 70 km  / h  ) .
> 
> Va la saber - se porque . . .





jppm disse:


> Com o vento fortissimo que se faz sentir, é incrível como o IPMA não lança um alerta amarelo. Noutras situações, de vento bem mais fraco, lançam-se avisos por tudo e por nada



São situações diferentes, este tipo de vento é algo recorrente na zona litoral, quem é afectado por ele sabe que todos os anos existe, além que raramente provoca estragos. Estamos sobre a influência anticiclonica, não estão previstas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2014 às 17:35)

Tarde ventosa e relativamente fresca.

24.1ºC actuais.


----------



## jppm (7 Jul 2014 às 17:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> São situações diferentes, este tipo de vento é algo recorrente na zona litoral, quem é afectado por ele sabe que todos os anos existe, além que raramente provoca estragos. Estamos sobre a influência anticiclonica, não estão previstas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Em Mem Martins há caixotes de lixo a andar pela rua por exemplo, e decerto que está perigoso para quem tenha que andar a subir a serra, com o vento fortíssimo que se faz sentir neste momento. Há zonas em Mem Martins que é difícil de andar na rua mesmo.

Houve alturas de inverno, com vento muito mais fraco, e com alertas amarelo. Hoje nada ... faz-me confusão na cabeça!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 17:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> São situações diferentes, este tipo de vento é algo recorrente na zona litoral, quem é afectado por ele sabe que todos os anos existe, além que raramente provoca estragos. Estamos sobre a influência anticiclonica, não estão previstas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml




Raramente provoca estragos? Só se for por aí.
A titulo de exemplo, em Maio de 2013, a nortada chegou a arrancar persianas, aqui numa localidade próxima.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche e Cascais costumam ter n de ocorrencias devido a nortada.




jppm disse:


> Houve alturas de inverno, com vento muito mais fraco, e com alertas amarelo. Hoje nada ... faz-me confusão na cabeça!



Já me questionei muitas vezes sobre o mesmo, devem estar a espera que aconteça alguma fatalidade, tipico.


A nortada hoje aqui na zona não está grande coisa, talvez rajadas de 55 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 18:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Raramente provoca estragos? Só se for por aí.
> A titulo de exemplo, em Maio de 2013, a nortada chegou a arrancar persianas, aqui numa localidade próxima.
> Os bombeiros de Alcabideche e Cascais costumam ter n de ocorrencias devido a nortada.



Falta noção das coisas e memória meteorológica.

Eu já cheguei a ter quase uma semana de Julho de dias acima de 80 km/h, o ano mais porreiro a nível de nortada foi 2011, o mês de Julho. Embora nessa semana não fosse bem nortada, pois foi devido a passagem de uma frente que tudo isso aconteceu, mas não deixa de ser muito pouco comum no verão.

Rajada máximas (km/h) de 1 a 31 de Julho 2011 .


> 37
> 68
> 76
> 61
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 18:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Falta noção das coisas e memória meteorológica.
> 
> Eu já cheguei a ter quase uma semana de Julho de dias acima de 80 km/h, o ano mais porreiro a nível de nortada foi 2011, o mês de Julho. Embora nessa semana não fosse bem nortada, pois foi devido a passagem de uma frente que tudo isso aconteceu, mas não deixa de ser muito pouco comum no verão.
> 
> Rajada máximas (km/h) de 1 a 31 de Julho 2011 .



Eu consulto os dados da tua estação.
Queria era ver a tua estação mais proxima do solo, os valores seriam certamente diferentes.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 19:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu consulto os dados da tua estação.
> Queria era ver a tua estação mais proxima do solo, os valores seriam certamente diferentes.



Eu também queria, mas é difícil se não mesmo impossível, mas fazendo o descontos devido consoante as situações posso dizer que pelo menos nesse dia dos 90 km/h a nível do solo pelos menos houve 60/65 km/h pelo menos. Fico com as mínimas cortadas no inverno e as máxima cortadas no verão devido onde tá.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 19:31)

Dados de hoje: *15,1ºC* / *20,9ºC*

Agora, a nortada acelarou um bom bocado,sopra bem, não tenho dados de vento para partilhar, a estação amadora da zona encontra-se off.

Tenho é que comprar uma.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

dia marcado por céu limpo mas com vento

minima: 12.5ºC
maxima: 25.5ºC
actual: 22.1ºC e vento


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2014 às 20:57)

Fim de tarde ventoso.

19.3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 22:47)

*16,2ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2014 às 23:57)

16.9ºC e ainda oiço o vento lá fora  o que é coisa rara a esta hora por estes lados para uma simples nortada de verão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia ao forum!

Sem dúvida, noite marcada pela forte nortada que assim reapareceu...
Acordei várias vezes com o vento forte a fazer abanar os estores. 

Calor extremo e nortada, aí está o que dispensaria na boa no nosso Verão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2014 às 11:12)

T- 24.2 °C

Por aqui a nortada tem se feito notar bem, desde o final da tarde de ontem, nunca baixando muito de intensidade.

Vento- 33.3 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2014 às 14:07)

Noite de muito vento e temperatura mínima de *15.9ºC*, seguindo-se uma dia igualmente bastante ventoso.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 17:08)

Vento bastante forte.
T.actual: *21,0ºC*
___




Flaviense21 disse:


> Acordei várias vezes com o vento forte a fazer abanar os estores.



Por aqui, o exaustor ganhou/ganha vida propria.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2014 às 18:28)

minima: 14.6ºC
maxima: 28.1ºC
actual: 25.2ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 19:33)

A nortada está fortissima.

Até ao momento, 2 ocorrências...












Video feito a pouco.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/100242105"]Nortada - Alcabideche on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2014 às 19:58)

Fim de tarde mais uma vez ventoso, com céu limpo.

22.7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2014 às 20:02)

Voltou a nortada em força!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

Mantem-se a nortada fortissima por aqui...não tenho dados, mas olhando para a intensidade do vento, o vento medio deve andar na ordem dos 60 km/h, com rajadas de 85 km/h.
Entretanto caiu outra arvore na zona da Quinta da Marinha (Cascais).

T.actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jul 2014 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mantem-se a nortada fortissima por aqui...não tenho dados, mas olhando para a intensidade do vento, o vento medio deve andar na ordem dos 60 km/h, com rajadas de 85 km/h.
> Entretanto caiu outra arvore na zona da Quinta da Marinha (Cascais).
> 
> T.actual: *16,9ºC*



Confirmo Jonas_87.


Estou perto do Casino Estoril e isto não está para brincadeiras, e está bem desagradável.


Não entendo o porquê de o Ipma não ligar nenhuma à nortada, era bem justificável um aviso para as zonas costeiras, tal como se faz em Espanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 22:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo Jonas_87.
> 
> 
> Estou perto do Casino Estoril e isto não está para brincadeiras, e está bem desagradável.
> ...



Ja ha muito que digo o mesmo, aqui perto já cairam varias arvores...para quem defende sistematicamente a posição do ipma nesta situação, so revela que nada sabe sobre a intensidade da nortada aqui na zona.
Aí perto do casino do estoril a nortada costuma  entrar com muita pujança, falo mais na zona dos jardins do casino, aquilo forma uma especie de corredor, é curioso.
Ca em cima, sopra ainda mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2014 às 22:23)

O sistema de avisos do IPMA é uma nulidade, já muito discutido aqui.

Aqui por Carcavelos também muito vento, uma constante desde o final do dia.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2014 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 25,2ºC

Tmin: 11,1ºC

Neste momento vento fraco/nulo e 17,2ºC.

Depois de um mês de Junho quase sem nortada, no mês de Julho promete ser farta. Má decisão para quem optou uns dias de descanço no litoral oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 23:36)

Forte nortada e 16,2ºC.

Nova actualização, mais 3 ocorrências...







Fonte: http://www.ahbva.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=18


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2014 às 15:23)

Já se nota hoje a subida da temperatura máxima.
Vento fraco

T- 34 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2014 às 16:20)

23,7ºC

Muito vento, pouco aquece.


Registei algum calor no vale da ribeira de Caparide.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jul 2014 às 19:08)

Hoje o calor regressou, num dia menos ventoso. Máxima de 34.2ºC.

Neste momento com 29.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2014 às 20:32)

Apesar do vento forte, final de dia ameno, estão *21,1ºC*

Amanha já deve aquecer alguma coisa de jeito para estes lados, graças ao vento de *NE*.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2014 às 20:39)

boas máxima de 31.4 amanhã ainda vai aquecer mais


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jul 2014 às 21:33)

Boas 

Temperatura actual: *22,1ºC*

Máxima: *31,6ºC*
Mínima: *10,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

Boas noites

T.actual: *20,6ºC*

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2014 às 02:19)

maxima de 34.7ºC

actual 18.1ºC


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jul 2014 às 10:35)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 25.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 22.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 46.3 km/h 

Condições atuais: Céu Limpo

Temp atual 25.7ºC 10:30

Pressão: 1012.4Hpa 10:30
Intensidade do Vento: 26.2 km/h 10:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 24.1ºC 10:30
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.0ºC 10:30
Humidade Relativa:37% 10:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 Muito Alto 10:30
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://camarades.com/CT2IUL





*Alerta:Persistencia de valores elevados da temperatura maxima *


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 10:54)

Boas mínima de 17 por agora ja aquece com 26.4


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2014 às 14:13)

Depois uma noite amena, segue-se um dia quente com vento fraco.

32.3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 15:29)

Boas,

*28,8ºC* e vento moderado.

Até ao momento, máxima de *30,0ºC*.
Minima tropical: *20,1ºC*



homem do mar disse:


> Boas mínima de 17



Interessante, em Seiça desceu aos *9,4ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2014 às 17:25)

Boas tardes

Hoje é o quarto dia com céu limpo e subida gradual de temperatura, assim como de frequência na Praia de Carcavelos.

Deixo aqui as últimas nuvens avistadas, dignas desse nome, na madrugada de 2ªfeira, dia 7









E os dias seguintes, sempre iguais quanto ao céu, com vento moderado e por vezes com rajadas.
Poente dia 8, 3ªfeira:





Dia 9, a lotação do parque é um interessante "termómetro"...





Hoje, 5ªfeira dia 10, a bruma de calor ainda permite ver com razoável pormenor o Cabo Espichel. O mar está calmo e o vento ainda nem é moderado. O efeito de miragem ainda não é importante mas já se vislumbra um falso horizonte para lá das velas (este fenómeno está na origem dos falsos avistamentos de "ondas de maré" como a que gerou pânico no Algarve há alguns anos). Por vezes o Cabo fica invertido, espalmado (como já se vê nesta imagem) ou duplicado


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *28,8ºC* e vento moderado.
> 
> ...


Mesmo nem parece que estou apenas a 5min de distância


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 18:09)

Máxima de 30.1 por agora 29.8


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 18:13)

homem do mar disse:


> Mesmo nem parece que estou apenas a 5min de distância



Sim, como é costume, os vales têm uma dinamica propria, por lá o arrefecimento nocturno é sempre intenso. 
Estou curioso para ver os registos das minimas, em vagas de frio nos proximos invernos.
______

Dados de hoje: *20,1ºC* / *30,0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2014 às 18:16)

máxima de hoje- 34 

ás 18:15 estão 33.3 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 18:29)

homem do mar disse:


> Máxima de 40.1 por agora 29.8



40,1ºC? Como?


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> 40,1ºC? Como?



Lol nao era 40.1 era 30.1.  Devo me ter enganado isto de escrever no smartphone da nisto


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 18:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, como é costume, os vales têm uma dinamica propria, por lá o arrefecimento nocturno é sempre intenso.
> Estou curioso para ver os registos das minimas, em vagas de frio nos proximos invernos.
> ______
> 
> Dados de hoje: *20,1ºC* / *30,0ºC*



Exacto certamente sera dos sitios mais frescos aqui no distrito de santarem


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2014 às 18:54)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *31,8ºC* e actuais 27,4ºC nesta (finalmente) tarde de Verão.

29% de humidade, 1017 hPa de pressão e vento em geral fraco.

Céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2014 às 18:57)

minima: 14.3ºC
maxima: *34.5ºC*
actual: 31.4ºC e uma brisa


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2014 às 19:08)

Miragem ou o efeito da lente atmosférica das camadas de ar à superfície do oceano com contraste de temperaturas. Embora um pouco off-topic exemplifico o que acontece em dias de calor aqui em Carcavelos. A imagem de cima foi tirada em Janeiro de 2012 e mostra a visão normal do Cabo Espichel; em baixo a visão no dia 25 de Abril de 2008. As escalas horizontal e vertical das imagens são rigorosamente iguais. Sob o efeito da miragem, o terço inferior da falésia é invisível; o terço superior não sofre deformação incluindo os edifícios; o terço intermédio sofre uma deformação cilíndrica, tanto mais comprimida verticalmente quanto mais baixa. A altitude aparente do farol mantém-se mas a sua altura acima do horizonte do oceano foi reduzida para cerca de metade, ou seja, o oceano parece muito mais elevado, a ponto de encobrir cerca de 30 a 40 metros da falésia podendo assim dar a impressão de que uma onda com essas dimensões se aproxima no horizonte. Esse efeito é impressionante se ao mesmo tempo a coloração das águas for diferente, visualizando-se nesse caso uma "muralha de água".


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2014 às 20:18)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 32,7ºC

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 29,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 20:27)

Agora: *23,1ºC*

Vamos la ver se a minima tropical de hoje(*20,1ºC*) é batida ou não.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

Dia quente, máxima de *35.7ºC*.

Neste momento ainda com 25.6ºC e vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 21:04)

Bem, parece que a minima tropical vai de vela. 
21,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jul 2014 às 21:04)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 32.6ºC

Neste momento:

Temp: 23.8ºC

Já se pode abrir as janelas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jul 2014 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Miragem ou o efeito da lente atmosférica das camadas de ar à superfície do oceano com contraste de temperaturas. Embora um pouco off-topic exemplifico o que acontece em dias de calor aqui em Carcavelos. A imagem de cima foi tirada em Janeiro de 2012 e mostra a visão normal do Cabo Espichel; em baixo a visão no dia 25 de Abril de 2008. As escalas horizontal e vertical das imagens são rigorosamente iguais. Sob o efeito da miragem, o terço inferior da falésia é invisível; o terço superior não sofre deformação incluindo os edifícios; o terço intermédio sofre uma deformação cilíndrica, tanto mais comprimida verticalmente quanto mais baixa. A altitude aparente do farol mantém-se mas a sua altura acima do horizonte do oceano foi reduzida para cerca de metade, ou seja, o oceano parece muito mais elevado, a ponto de encobrir cerca de 30 a 40 metros da falésia podendo assim dar a impressão de que uma onda com essas dimensões se aproxima no horizonte. Esse efeito é impressionante se ao mesmo tempo a coloração das águas for diferente, visualizando-se nesse caso uma "muralha de água".



Excelente! Parabéns vizinho.
Ainda há poucos dias estive no Cabo Espichel, paisagem espetacular que se vê de lá para cá...


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 21:36)

Boas por aqui 25.8


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2014 às 22:11)

22.4ºC actuais.

O vento é nulo/fraco, está abafado.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 23:01)

Por aqui 23.4 dificilmente será uma noite tropical


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2014 às 23:06)

T.actual: *21,4ºC*
_______

Seiça(Ourem) e Barreira de Água(Fatima) seguem algo frescas.

Seiça: *15,3ºC*
Barreira de Água: *15,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2014 às 23:32)

actual 20.4ºC


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2014 às 23:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *21,4ºC*
> _______
> 
> Seiça(Ourem) e Barreira de Água(Fatima) seguem algo frescas.
> ...


Lol por aqui um pouco mais quente 22.7


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 06:16)

Boas,

Minima de *18,5ºC*

Agora estão *21,5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jul 2014 às 09:50)

Boas mínima de 16.8 por agora 25.8


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2014 às 12:35)

Boas

A temperatura mínima registada foi de *17.0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 30.7ºC, em mais um dia para torrar.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jul 2014 às 13:33)

Boas por aqui 31.5


----------



## ct5iul (11 Jul 2014 às 15:09)

Bom Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 34.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 18.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 42.6 km/h 

Condições atuais: Céu Limpo

Temp atual 34.3ºC 15:00

Pressão: 1011.7Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: 10.0 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: OS
Temperatura do vento: 34.0ºC 15:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.7ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa:23% 15:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito Alto 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://camarades.com/CT2IUL







*Alerta*: *Persistencia de valores elevados da temperatura maxima *


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jul 2014 às 16:58)

Mais um dia quente mas hoje com algumas rajadas de vento moderado.

*33.7ºC* actuais e 25% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2014 às 17:28)

minima: *13.3ºC*
maxima: *34.9ºC*
actual: 33.9ºC e um pouco de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 18:02)

Dados de hoje: *18,5ºC* / *30,7ºC*

T.actual: *26,9ºC*
_____

Boas amplitudes nos sitios do costume.

Tomar: *10,1ºC* / *35,4ºC*
Seiça: *8,7ºC* / *34,2ºC*

(Estações Wunderground)

Quanto à rede do IPMA, destaque para a minima fria registada nos arredores de Mira.


----------



## CptRena (11 Jul 2014 às 19:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto à rede do IPMA, destaque para a minima fria registada nos arredores de Mira.



É pena é a estação só funcionar de noite


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 19:17)

CptRena disse:


> É pena é a estação só funcionar de noite



Tens que lá ir tratar daquilo.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jul 2014 às 19:59)

30.1ºC neste momento com 35% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 20:26)

*22,6ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jul 2014 às 21:52)

Boa noite

*19,5ºC*

Máxima: *33,1ºC*
Minima: *11,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2014 às 22:28)

Forte nortada.
*21,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2014 às 23:35)

21.1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 04:29)

*17,5ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2014 às 10:23)

Boas mínima de 17.4 por agora já 27.5


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2014 às 11:12)

Dia bem quente
Temperatura de Ontem
Máxima 38.7 | Mínima 15.4 °C

Hoje já sigo com 29.5 °C, de uma máxima prevista de 34°C


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2014 às 11:26)

por aqui 29.1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2014 às 12:04)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui o dia já segue muito quente... Estão já 28ºC e sol brilha com muita intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 12:24)

Boas,

T.minima: 17,4ºC
Agora: 24,5ºC

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2014 às 12:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Dia bem quente
> Temperatura de Ontem
> Máxima 38.7 | Mínima 15.4 °C
> 
> Hoje já sigo com 29.5 °C, de uma máxima prevista de 34°C



Tens a certeza desse valor é que aqui na regiao nada se aproxima disso


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2014 às 13:12)

homem do mar disse:


> Tens a certeza desse valor é que aqui na regiao nada se aproxima disso




eu só me limitei a ver o que estava no wunderground


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 13:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> eu só me limitei a ver o que estava no wunderground



Partilhaste os extremos de temperatura da estação da Chamusca, certo?
Aquela zona do vale do tejo é bem quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2014 às 13:21)

Depois de máxima de 27,2ºC neste momento estão 25,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 13:33)

Máxima (até ao momento): *24,8ºC*

Agora: *23,7ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2014 às 13:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Máxima (até ao momento): *24,8ºC*
> 
> Agora: *23,7ºC*
> Vento moderado a forte.



Bem mais quente cá em baixo junto ao mar...

29ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 13:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bem mais quente cá em baixo junto ao mar...
> 
> 29ºC e vento fraco.



Neste caso o factor "interior", pouca importância tem, o mesmo não se aplica à zona Este ( por exemplo a localidade de Caparide) do concelho de Cascais.
Por estas bandas a nortada vai soprando bem, a temperatura pouco sobe, tipico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2014 às 14:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Partilhaste os extremos de temperatura da estação da Chamusca, certo?
> Aquela zona do vale do tejo é bem quente.



sim, é verdade, é a estação que existe +/- perto aqui da minha zona existente no wunderground.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 14:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> sim, é verdade, é a estação que existe +/- perto aqui da minha zona existente no wunderground.



E tens conhecimentos sobre a instalação e protecção do sensor contra a radiação (RS)?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2014 às 14:31)

*32.3ºC *actuais.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2014 às 14:47)

Boas por agora 31


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2014 às 14:58)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui está frio  para variar. 23,4ºC actuais com máxima até ao momento de *25,2ºC*.

54% de humidade e 1017 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 15:00)

Nortada cada vez mais intensa.
*22,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2014 às 16:06)

Nortada a aumentar de intensidade e temperatura em queda progressiva. 

29.5ºC actuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2014 às 16:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E tens conhecimentos sobre a instalação e protecção do sensor contra a radiação (RS)?




nao, nao tenho


----------



## meteo (12 Jul 2014 às 17:38)

Dia ventoso por aqui, mas quente. Máxima de 29ºC na estação MeteoOeiras.

Mais uma semana de nortada se avizinha!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

Dados de hoje: *17,4ºC* / *24,8ºC
*
Agora: *21,1ºC*
Vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 19:18)

O _capacete_ na serra(de Sintra) já é visivel nas imagens de satelite.
Sinal de nortada a montes aqui na zona.

E fala o IPMA de vento a 20/35 km/h 


*19,5ºC* e vento bastante forte.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2014 às 20:45)

maxima: 33.5ºC

actual com 22.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 20:52)

Isto está agreste.
A minima da madrugada já foi batida, sigo com *16,7ºC*.
Bem desagradavel na rua.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2014 às 21:09)

Nortada imponente por aqui... 
20ºC

25ºC dentro de casa e janelas já abertas!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2014 às 21:34)

A lua hoje está deslumbrante, linda.

Está uma noite agradável, sem vento. 21.5ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2014 às 21:50)

Máxima de 31.5 por agora 22.9


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2014 às 22:00)

Um dia quente, com máxima de 33,4 ºC.

Idêntico em tudo, relativamente aos últimos 3 dias, com vento moderado a partir do final da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2014 às 09:53)

Boas

Nortada  fortissima.
*18,1ºC*
_____

Minima: *17,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2014 às 10:11)

Boas mínim quase tropical de 19.7 por agora 22.8


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2014 às 11:04)

19,8ºC neste momento , lá se foi o calor outra vez.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2014 às 11:53)

Hoje nem a nortada está a dar tréguas... 24ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2014 às 11:53)

Nortada moderada desde as 00h por aqui, rajadas até 45km/h. Assim se vai o calor.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2014 às 14:55)

até aqui mais para o interior que costuma ser mais quente, só vou com 28.7ºC por causa da nortada, eu não reclamo assim está mais fresco


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jul 2014 às 15:06)

Hoje mais fresco, mas ainda assim com 28.8ºC actuais.

Vento moderado.


----------



## supercell (13 Jul 2014 às 18:17)

Pessoal será que alguém me sabe dizer a máxima de temperatura hoje atingida na figueira da Foz?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2014 às 18:21)

supercell disse:


> Pessoal será que alguém me sabe dizer a máxima de temperatura hoje atingida na figueira da Foz?



Nos gráficos de observação horária do IPMA, o valor mais alto atingido hoje foi de 22,9ºC, mas poderá ter sido um pouco mais, pois os valores registados são instantâneos.


----------



## supercell (13 Jul 2014 às 18:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nos gráficos de observação horária do IPMA, o valor mais alto atingido hoje foi de 22,9ºC, mas poderá ter sido um pouco mais, pois os valores registados são instantâneos.



Muito obrigado! Já agora o que são valores de temperatura instantâneos?


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2014 às 18:43)

Boas tardes

Três dias de calor aqui em Carcavelos, com muito vento à tarde.

Dia 11, 6ªfeira, o efeito de miragem sobre o Cabo Espichel descrito na minha mensagem anterior, foi muito intenso por volta da hora de maior calor e menos vento, 14h, depois decresceu rapidamente.






Ao fim do dia, a única novidade foi o aparecimento longínquo de nuvens altas, cirrus, que se moviam num fluxo de OSO. Comparando com a imagem de satélite essas nuvens estavam ao largo da costa sul do Algarve, a cerca de 200km daqui e que é a maior distância a que se consegue avistar nuvens altas desde um ponto a um nível próximo do mar.





Ontem, Sábado dia 12, havia cirrus já mais próximos, muito calor aqui em Carcavelos mas muito vento também.









Contraste total com a costa Oeste a norte do Cabo da Roca, como se vê nas imagens seguintes tiradas ao fim da tarde na Praia da Ursa: temperatura perto dos vinte graus, céu encoberto por fina camada de nuvens baixas, deixando alguns raios de sol passar a custo, vento, claro:









Poente mostrando que a camada de nuvens terminava a alguns quilómetros da costa, tudo típico deste microclima costeiro. Para quem não gostar do calor, não há melhor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2014 às 20:38)

Como sempre excelentes fotos vizinho! 

Aqui por Carcavelos o termómetro marca 21ºC e não há nortada!


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2014 às 22:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como sempre excelentes fotos vizinho!
> 
> Aqui por Carcavelos o termómetro marca 21ºC e não há nortada!




Obrigado 

Exacto, o vento está fraco ( a bandeira do forte mexe mas não se estica sequer, e a da praia está, por vezes, até caída). Fresquinho, e o travessão de nuvens baixas ao largo de Cascais avança para sul e mais perto, alguns farrapos aparecem por aqui, vindos provavelmente de Sintra:


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2014 às 22:14)

Boas máxima de 28.3 por agora 22.0


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2014 às 23:01)

Por aqui a nortada sopra forte, já começa a enjoar e a semana ainda nem começou. 

*17,8ºC*


----------



## CptRena (13 Jul 2014 às 23:56)

supercell disse:


> Muito obrigado! Já agora o que são valores de temperatura instantâneos?



São os valores reportados pela ema na altura em que é feita a chamada da central.

Os extremos, e outros valores reportados pela ema, só o IPMA tem acesso. Nós temos acesso no dia seguinte, aos extremos diários.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2014 às 00:59)

Boa noite

Nortada que à superfície não chega a ser moderada, em noite fresca de luar, a fazer correr céleres nuvens baixas que por vezes obscurecem a lua. Pela velocidade das nuvens, em lugares mais altos o vento deve estar bem mais forte, de N ou NNO. Atmosfera límpida no entanto, vêem-se bem as luzes até à Arrábida e ao Cabo Espichel.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jul 2014 às 09:23)

A noite de hoje foi mais uma vez bastante húmida, superando os 90% durante a madrugada. Mínima de *16.9ºC*.

Neste momento já sobe mas mantém-se (por enquanto) fresco. Actuais 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jul 2014 às 10:07)

Boas mínima de novo quase tropical com 19.7 por agora 24.6


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2014 às 14:03)

Máxima até ao momento de 26.2ºC, actualmente 25.7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2014 às 14:55)

por agora 30.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2014 às 20:18)

*18,9ºC*
Forte nortada
_Capecete_ na serra(de Sintra)


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2014 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Início do dia de hoje com uma configuração de nuvens baixas pouco usual, dissipadas durante a manhã:










Nortada moderada durante a tarde enfraquecendo para o final do dia, continuam as nuvens baixas ao largo de Cascais, ligadas ao "capacete" na Serra de Sintra:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2014 às 23:30)

Sigo com 19.5ºC numa noite agradável, embora algo ventosa como tem sido hábito.

T.Máx: *27.8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2014 às 13:46)

Boas.

Mínima de *17.7ºC*.

Sigo com 27.5ºC, máxima até agora, com algum vento de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2014 às 14:36)

Mínima de *17.2ºC*.

Actuais 30.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

minima de 16.1ºC
maxima de 32.0ºC
actual e 30.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 20:19)

Boas,

Nortada moderada a forte.
*18,6ºC*
_Capacete_ na serra.

Final de tarde igual a tantos outras.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2014 às 20:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nortada moderada a forte.
> *18,6ºC*
> ...



Temos um país que é pequeno em território mais em clima tem uma grande variação 
Ainda me lembro de a 2 ou 3 anos ter ido a São pedro de Moel a Praia ao sair de Casa estavam 38 chego lá estava 18 e um frio do caneco com nevoeiro que desconsolo


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

por aqui 25.1ºC
este verão aqui a zona de Coruche tem estado mais fresco, acontece algumas vezes esta zona competir para a maxima de portugal, mas este ano até agora anda fraquito nisso, mesmo se falarmos nas capitais dos distritos ali Santarem tambem costuma competir com as mais quentes do pais e este ano tem andado mais fresco também, e ainda bem que não aquece tanto  como o ano passado por exemplo em que esta zona teve alguns dias nos 40ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2014 às 20:46)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui 25.1ºC
> este verão aqui a zona de Coruche tem estado mais fresco, acontece algumas vezes esta zona competir para a maxima de portugal, mas este ano até agora anda fraquito nisso, mesmo se falarmos nas capitais dos distritos ali Santarem tambem costuma competir com as mais quentes do pais e este ano tem andado mais fresco também, e ainda bem que não aquece tanto  como o ano passado por exemplo em que esta zona teve alguns dias nos 40ºC



realmente também tenho reparado nisso.
já agora por falar em 40 o IPMA para amanha dão 39 para Tomar


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 21:21)

*17,7ºC*
Nortada moderada


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

Noite agradável e amena. Vento fraco.

23.5ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 21:41)

homem do mar disse:


> Temos um país que é pequeno em território mais em clima tem uma grande variação
> Ainda me lembro de a 2 ou 3 anos ter ido a São pedro de Moel a Praia ao sair de Casa estavam 38 chego lá estava 18 e um frio do caneco com nevoeiro que desconsolo



Sim, essas variações são surpreendentes, ainda que normais.
Aqui na minha zona tambem existem variações significativas na temperatura em curtas distâncias. Em dia de forte nortada, no verão, o cume da serra de sintra, mantem-se com nevoeiro e morrinha e  a maxima pode muito bem não ir  alem dos 16ºC/17ºC, enquanto oeiras pode ter uma maxima a rondar os 28/30ºC, um mero exemplo.

As próprias minimas aqui já discutidas em Seiça, tambem são interessantes, segundo tenho visto, a diferença entre os teus registos e Seiça, anda na ordem nos 7ºC, isto em noites de ceu limpo e vento nulo,claro.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 00:14)

por aqui 17.6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2014 às 00:22)

*Extremos de ontem:*
          T.Máx.: *28.6ºC*
          T.Mín.: *17.7ºC*

Por agora sigo com a nortada do costume e 18.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2014 às 00:23)

Noite com vento fraco e 18.6ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 00:27)

Vento moderado.
T.actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 11:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, essas variações são surpreendentes, ainda que normais.
> Aqui na minha zona tambem existem variações significativas na temperatura em curtas distâncias. Em dia de forte nortada, no verão, o cume da serra de sintra, mantem-se com nevoeiro e morrinha e  a maxima pode muito bem não ir  alem dos 16ºC/17ºC, enquanto oeiras pode ter uma maxima a rondar os 28/30ºC, um mero exemplo.
> 
> As próprias minimas aqui já discutidas em Seiça, tambem são interessantes, segundo tenho visto, a diferença entre os teus registos e Seiça, anda na ordem nos 7ºC, isto em noites de ceu limpo e vento nulo,claro.



Sim exacto mas talvez os dados da estação de seiça sejam mais fidedignos do que os meus uma vez que eu comprei a minha estação metereológica no Lidl


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2014 às 12:15)

Pela Ota, 31,4 ºC e vento fraco de ONO.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2014 às 13:38)

Boas tardes.

A mínima registada esta madrugada foi de *15.6ºC*.

Sigo com 27.8ºC, _CAVOK_ e brisa de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2014 às 14:57)

Hoje está mais calor.

*33.8ºC* por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 15:01)

por aqui hoje mais quente vou com *34.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 18:03)

Boas,

Hoje a maxima surpreendeu-me, não esperava "tanto" calor.
Dados: *15,1ºC* / *31,4ºC*

Ao inicio da tarde registei 34ºC em Caparide.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 18:21)

O nevoeiro anda aqui perto, ao largo do litoral sintrense.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 19:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> O nevoeiro anda aqui perto, ao largo do litoral sintrense.



ora cá esta um cenário repetido muitas vezes nevoeiro junto às praias acima de Lisboa coitado do pessoal do norte que quer fazer praia lol


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 19:27)

minima: 13.1ºC
maxima: *34.5ºC*
actual: ainda com *32.1ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 20:07)

Algum calor, registo *26,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 20:09)

por aqui ainda registo *30.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

Aqui por Sintra está a ficar nevoeiro  e por enquanto ainda 20ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2014 às 20:48)

Calor por aqui, vai ser uma noite quente.

29.3ºC actuais com vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2014 às 20:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Calor por aqui, vai ser uma noite quente.



Tenho as minhas dúvidas... Com a entrada de humidade e possível formação de nevoeiro, a mínima nessa região deverá rondar os 16-17ºC.

Por aqui foi um dia bem quentinho, onde a brisa de Sul não se fez sentir, tendo estado sempre vento de NW.

Máxima de *32,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 21:03)

*23,7ºc*


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho as minhas dúvidas... Com a entrada de humidade e possível formação de nevoeiro, a mínima nessa região deverá rondar os 16-17ºC.
> 
> Por aqui foi um dia bem quentinho, onde a brisa de Sul não se fez sentir, tendo estado sempre vento de NW.
> 
> Máxima de *32,1ºC*.



Sim, com o início da madrugada a temperatura deverá descer bem. Mas pelo menos as próximas horas vão continuar quentes, estou com 26.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 21:52)

impressionante a diferença, fui dar uma volta a pé, no final da tarde, e a diferença de temperatura no vale com o resto do percurso é considerável, sabia tão bem no vale fresquinho, assim que cheguei a umas arvores para começar a subir e virar para a minha rua, em 1 passo fica super abafado cheio de calor, é impressionante como em 1 ou 2 passos a temperatura varia repentinamente, ver se para a próxima quando as condições forem semelhantes levo o auriol para testar







*parte do percurso onde sentia calor*
*parte do percurso no vale onde estava fresquinho*


entretanto sigo com 25.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 22:52)

david 6 disse:


> impressionante a diferença, fui dar uma volta a pé, no final da tarde, e a diferença de temperatura no vale com o resto do percurso é considerável, sabia tão bem no vale fresquinho, assim que cheguei a umas arvores para começar a subir e virar para a minha rua, em 1 passo fica super abafado cheio de calor, é impressionante como em 1 ou 2 passos a temperatura varia repentinamente, ver se para a próxima quando as condições forem semelhantes levo o auriol para testar



Inversão térmica.
Em certos casos pode começar antes  do por do sol, dependendo do perfil do vale e respectiva exposição.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jul 2014 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Por aqui está a entrar um nevoeiro denso, empurrado pelo vento de oeste, parece fumo. 

Temperatura actual: *18,4ºC*

Máxima: *30,4ºC*
Minima: *15,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 00:00)

T.Actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

actual: 20.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2014 às 00:22)

A noite segue agradável, 17.9ºC e vento nulo.

Alguma neblina junto à Serra da Amoreira, ainda que muito ténue.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2014 às 00:35)

Bastante nevoeiro desde cerca das 21h.

Sigo com 16,0ºC actuais e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.

Ontem, máxima de *28,3ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2014 às 00:50)

por aqui 18.4ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jul 2014 às 01:07)

Por Almada não há nevoeiro mas as condições estão propícias. Há pouco tinha 19.6ºC, 78% e vento quase nulo (< 2 km/h).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2014 às 08:42)

Bons dias

A mínima registada foi de *16.5ºC*.

Por agora algumas nuvens esparsas a W-SW-S. Vento fraco ou nulo, 20.6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2014 às 13:45)

por aqui 28.2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2014 às 14:33)

sigo com 29.9 °C

Ontem foi um dia abrasador por aqui:
Máxima 38.1 | Mínima 16 °C


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2014 às 20:15)

Boa tarde

Ontem a neblina criou novamente um efeito de quase obliteração da visibilidade do Cabo Espichel, hoje com a mudança de massa de ar o horizonte estava livre do efeito de miragem e da neblina.

Ontem Dia 16, o próprio farol estava "comprimido":






Hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 20:23)

Boas,

Sigo com *18,9ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2014 às 21:08)

Aspecto do céu hoje, após o nascer do sol em Carcavelos, com os restos da frente dissipada:





Arrábida e Cabo praticamente ocultos pela neblina, nuvens baixas ao largo que não progrediram para mais perto sem se dissiparem durante a manhã. Vento fraco de ONO:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 21:19)

Está fresco.
*17,9ºC* e forte nortada.

_Capacete_ na serra, pois claro.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2014 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Os últimos dias têm sido normais de Verão, com Tmin a rondar os 16ºC e Tmax a rondar os 32ºC.

Hoje, uma manhã em que a neblina durou até final da manhã, resultou num dia mais fresco, com Tmax de 27,4ºC.

Neste momento já com 20,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2014 às 21:26)

hoje fui andar de novo para testar com o auriol portatil, mas isto hoje ta fraquito para inversões, começa nos 21.5ºC e acaba nos 20.5ºC, o começo é de 21.5ºC porque nessa altura ainda espreitava o sol por cima das árvores dai a diferença para as outras observações







entretanto sigo com 20.2ºC 70% humidade e vento fraco

EDIT: minima foi de 15.5ºC e a maxima foi de 30.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 21:32)

david 6 disse:


> hoje fui andar de novo para testar com o auriol portatil, mas isto hoje ta fraquito para inversões, começa nos 21.5ºC e acaba nos 20.5ºC, o começo é de 21.5ºC porque nessa altura ainda espreitava o sol por cima das árvores dai a diferença para as outras observações



Caso tenhas oportunidade, coloca um sensor na zona do vale para o registo da minima, assim podes comparar com o registo da tua estação e compreender melhor a intensidade da inversão, apenas uma sugestão.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2014 às 21:40)

Poente de hoje com nuvens altas no horizonte, relacionadas com o sistema frontal em aproximação amanhã; boa visibilidade e já sem o cordão de nuvens baixas que foi típico dos últimos dias:


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2014 às 21:50)

Boas máxima de 28.2 mínima de 19.5 por agora 22.7


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 23:37)

*17,4ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2014 às 23:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caso tenhas oportunidade, coloca um sensor na zona do vale para o registo da minima, assim podes comparar com o registo da tua estação e compreender melhor a intensidade da inversão, apenas uma sugestão.



era boa ideia, mas não tenho nenhum material para proteger o auriol

sigo com 17.7ºC 83% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## CptRena (18 Jul 2014 às 05:41)

david 6 disse:


> era boa ideia, mas não tenho nenhum material para proteger o auriol




Rolo de papel higiénico, folha de alumínio e tinta preta em spray (penso que pode ser opcional, como a malta também não pinta os pratos por dentro de preto).  Ou então fala com o Geiras 

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...tro-minima-maxima-lidl-7530-6.html#post412647


----------



## Rachie (18 Jul 2014 às 07:20)

CptRena disse:


> Rolo de papel higiénico, folha de alumínio e tinta preta em spray (penso que pode ser opcional, como a malta também não pinta os pratos por dentro de preto).  Ou então fala com o Geiras
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...tro-minima-maxima-lidl-7530-6.html#post412647



É só isso?  Tenho de fazer um para a minha Auriol também. Tenho-a em casa porque o sol bate dos dois lados da casa e mesmo do lado da manhã/fim da tarde pode inflaccionar os valores.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 08:11)

Bom dia

Um belo céu cénico logo de manhã, com nuvens estratiformes em todos os níveis, nuvens altas em fluxo de SO sendo de Oeste para as nuvens baixas. Visibilidade boa, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2014 às 09:59)

Rachie disse:


> É só isso?  Tenho de fazer um para a minha Auriol também. Tenho-a em casa porque o sol bate dos dois lados da casa e mesmo do lado da manhã/fim da tarde pode inflaccionar os valores.



A minha experiência com cartão e alumínio não correu assim tão bem... Quando o sol batia o sensor aguentava... até começar a fazer efeito de estufa (até por falta de ventilação adquada na zona do sensor) e aí pior a emenda que o soneto...


----------



## Rachie (18 Jul 2014 às 12:05)

vitamos disse:


> A minha experiência com cartão e alumínio não correu assim tão bem... Quando o sol batia o sensor aguentava... até começar a fazer efeito de estufa (até por falta de ventilação adquada na zona do sensor) e aí pior a emenda que o soneto...



Obrigada vitamos, sendo assim continua a Auriol em casa


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 13:57)

Boa tarde

Já é possível ver a Oeste (por trás dos edifícios) topos de cumulo-nimbos situados a cerca de 150 Km da costa de Cascais, deslocando-se para Este ou ENE; fluxo de nuvens altas de SO:





Os ecos da precipitação já aparecem no radar do IPMA.





A Este formou-se um cordão de pequenos cúmulos sobre a linha Espichel-Arrábida, típico de um fluxo à superfície de SO ou OSO:


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2014 às 13:58)

Dia fresco por aqui, com céu geralmente nublado e vento moderado.

24.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2014 às 14:58)

Rachie disse:


> É só isso?  Tenho de fazer um para a minha Auriol também. Tenho-a em casa porque o sol bate dos dois lados da casa e mesmo do lado da manhã/fim da tarde pode inflaccionar os valores.



estás como eu, também tenho o meu em casa, de manha o sol bate de um lado, depois bate do outro, não o posso deixar durante a noite senao..., uso-o de vez em quando para comparar com a maxima da minha estação que tem RS, mas tenho de ir a correr para uma sombra 

mais fresco hoje com 26.2ºC e céu geralmente nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

Boas,

T.actual: *19,9ºC*
Vento moderado

Amanha lá regressa a chuva,ainda que fraca.
O ECMWF está a meter mais precipitação que o GFS, isto aqui na zona, vamos ver qual dois é mais certeiro.
______



david 6 disse:


> era boa ideia, mas não tenho nenhum material para proteger o auriol



Se for para registar apenas a minima, não ha grande dificuldade, qualquer coisa serve para proteger da humidade.
Volta e meia faço experiencias identicas no 2ºlocal de seguimento, chego a usar garrafas de plastico.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2014 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se for para registar apenas a minima, não ha grande dificuldade, qualquer coisa serve para proteger da humidade.
> Volta e meia faço experiencias identicas no 2ºlocal de seguimento, chego a usar garrafas de plastico.



o problema é que costumo acordar um pouco tarde, e a essa hora já há bastante sol  e depois quando acabar as férias, quando for altura de levantar cedo, é para ir para a universidade portanto já não estou aqui 

minima: 15.4ºC
maxima: 27.9ºC
actual: 25.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

Céu a ficar mais carregado, nuvens estratiformes a ficarem mais espessas:


----------



## fhff (18 Jul 2014 às 20:39)

Aqui por Sintra já chuvisca.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

Já chove fraco na serra.
Por aqui vai ameçando.
*19,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2014 às 20:46)

Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2014 às 20:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Começou a chuviscar.



aqui em Carcavelos começou agora mesmo a chuviscar também. Interessantes nuvens, fluxo de SO.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2014 às 21:01)

por aqui 21.4ºC 74% humidade e agora já o céu está quase todo encoberto com nuvens mais baixas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2014 às 21:05)

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco por aqui.

Bem-vindo de volta Inverno  Na verdade sabe-me muito bem este fresquinho e esta humidade, um pouco para mudar de ares


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2014 às 22:46)

Chove fraco por aqui, com períodos intensos.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2014 às 00:10)

Boas!

Estou de volta ao Ribatejo, aqui por Santo Estêvão já tivemos algum chuvisco mas entretanto já parou.

Estão 20ºC em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2014 às 02:13)

fui pa night em Coruche já apanhei chuva , chuviscos mais propriamente, agora à chegada a casa na Fajarda estava a cair uns pingos muito finos e a estrada da minha rua está molhada


----------



## CptRena (19 Jul 2014 às 07:35)

Rachie disse:


> É só isso?  Tenho de fazer um para a minha Auriol também. Tenho-a em casa porque o sol bate dos dois lados da casa e mesmo do lado da manhã/fim da tarde pode inflaccionar os valores.





vitamos disse:


> A minha experiência com cartão e alumínio não correu assim tão bem... Quando o sol batia o sensor aguentava... até começar a fazer efeito de estufa (até por falta de ventilação adquada na zona do sensor) e aí pior a emenda que o soneto...




Os meus resultados não fogem muito dos valores registados na estação do nosso colega, na Gafanha da Nazaré. Ele tem um RS caseiro bem bom. Claro que comparar valores a ≈2km de distância nem é coisa para se comparar. De qualquer forma não me parece que sejam valores muito absurdos. Nunca registei nenhuma máxima de 40°C, longe disso, e o sol dá-lhe mesmo em cima durante alguns períodos do dia.
Quando ponho aqui no fórum valores, digo sempre que são medidos na varanda, porque o efeito de estufa na varanda virada a Sul e no gradil de barro onde está montado/encostado o dispositivo, que recebe radiação solar e a transforma em calor, é o que causa de facto as medições mais elevadas; para além de estar a medir num 1º andar, também.
Não estou a dizer que o meu método é perfeito, longe disso, mas serve-me bem e estou satisfeito  E é extremamente low cost e uma forma de reutilizar os rolos de papel higiénico 
Não esquecer o buraquinho no topo para permitir o escoamento de ar aquecido que é assim removido por convecção natural




Rachie disse:


> Obrigada vitamos, sendo assim continua a Auriol em casa



Acho que não perdes muito em tentar. Ontem, dia de algum sol e alguma radiação difusa por estes lados registei:

Max: 22,6°C
Min: 15,8°C

Estação SP/Wunderground IAVEIROG4

Max: 25°C
Min: 15,4°C


Editado:

Já agora também no dia 17/7

Max: 24,1°C
Min: 15,6°C

EMA Aveiro (IPMA)

Max: 24,8°C
Min: 16,3°C


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 07:40)

Boas

Chuvisco e *18,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2014 às 08:52)

0,6 mm, ui que tragédia de verão .

18,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 09:18)

Por aqui, a precipitação encontra-se a _zeros_.
Volta e meia cai uma _morrinha_.
*18,9ºC* e *94 %* de HR.
___

A oeste, já paira algum céu azul.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2014 às 11:12)

hoje sim um dia bonito 

sigo com 21.5ºC 87% humidade e 1.7mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 11:19)

O sol já espreita.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2014 às 12:29)

aguaceiro fraco de momento


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 14:14)

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jul 2014 às 16:35)

Boa tarde

Início de manhã de hoje com chuva intensa, depois de uma noite húmida e ventosa.

A tarde segue geralmente nublada e ventosa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2014 às 16:37)

Por aqui chuviscou por voltas das 7 da manha, e desde a hora de almoço, que a nortada nao tem dado tréguas, soprando por vezes forte.

26.1 °C


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2014 às 16:50)

Boas tardes

Depois de alguns chuviscos durante a noite que mal chegaram a molhar, o sol abriu pela manhã e assim continuou pela tarde, com neblina e visbilidade média, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2014 às 09:06)

Boas,

Minima: *15,9ºC*
Actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2014 às 17:24)

Boas tardes

Nunca deixo de me admirar com a rapidez da mudança das condições meteorológicas nesta região onde se insere o nosso país  
Hoje volta a ser um típico dia de verão com céu muito azul, vento fraco e temperatura a subir:





Por curiosidade, e em off-topic, deixo o mapa do IPMA da precipitação diária ontem, 19, um dia atípico de Julho mas não raro:





E ainda um vídeo feito ontem também, na Peninha em Sintra, debaixo do clássico tecto de nuvens, o pôr-do-sol possível sobre o Cabo da Roca:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2014 às 18:04)

*21,7ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2014 às 23:11)

*17,4ºc*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2014 às 23:13)

19.7ºC actuais.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Jul 2014 às 01:33)

Ontem ( Domingo ) como o verão anda um pouco ausente ( por mim ainda bem  ) aproveitei para fazer novamente uns trilhos pela serra de Sintra em off-road e claro uma ida á Peninha, mas por um outro trilho, maquineta fotográfica e claro um registo para memória futura na qual publico algumas,
nada de especial e é um pouco mais do mesmo devido á pouca acção atmosférica

Pertinho da Peninha, quase que se nota no cimo da foto algum nevoeiro
( que saudades de enfrentar o vendaval, de bike , mas ainda não será para breve  )










de um "miradouro" um pouco abaixo da Azóia






achei curiosa a formação das nuvens que seguiam pela serra acima






tirada do cabo da Roca






e por fim, esta mais pela beleza da paisagem que nunca a tinha visto, tirada encostada ao farol






em termos térmicos no geral a temperatura deverá ter rondado os 20º - 22º, estava de manga curta e estava bem tolerável, excepto claro á volta da Peninha que estava mais frio, pois tive de vestir uma camisola de mangas, o vento estava relativamente calmo, nada de abusos hehe.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jul 2014 às 13:41)

Boas Mínima de 17.4 por agora 29.5 e esta um belo dia de verão lá fora


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jul 2014 às 17:49)

boas máxima de 30.1


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 18:04)

Boas,

Sigo com *21,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 18:06)

Vitor TT disse:


>



Belas fotos!
Estou para ir a essa zona já algum tempo, assim como o vale do rio Touro, sitio espectacular para passear.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2014 às 18:40)

> Belas fotos!
> Estou para ir a essa zona já algum tempo, assim como o vale do rio Touro, sitio espectacular para passear.



Em off-topic, se precisares de dicas... 
Mas é um passeio "vigoroso", por mim prefiro quando os solos estão húmidos, agarram melhor e não estão soltos, quando secos no verão o terreno não é de confiança. Abano, Grota, Abelheira, Assobio, Terramoto, Guincho Velho, Rio Touro, Pirolita, Rebolo, Atlantis, Espinhaço, Assentiz, Louriçal, Roca, Cedouro, Aroeira, Palaia, Ursa, Caneiro, Alvidrar, Cavalo, Adraga... todos lugares espectaculares 

O dia de hoje em Carcavelos: igual à tarde de ontem, céu azul, vento fraco, alguma bruma para leste, alguma neblina distante para oeste, poucas nuvens sobre Sintra, boa visibilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Em off-topic, se precisares de dicas...
> Mas é um passeio "vigoroso", por mim prefiro quando os solos estão húmidos, agarram melhor e não estão soltos, quando secos no verão o terreno não é de confiança. Abano, Grota, Abelheira, Assobio, Terramoto, Guincho Velho, Rio Touro, Pirolita, Rebolo, Atlantis, Espinhaço, Assentiz, Louriçal, Roca, Cedouro, Aroeira, Palaia, Ursa, Caneiro, Alvidrar, Cavalo, Adraga... todos lugares espectaculares
> .



Por acaso sou da opinião contrária, acho muito mais perigoso o solo húmido/lama, por exemplo descer a ursa ou a grota...que suicídio. 
Conheces bem aquela zona, se tiver alguma dúvida já sei a quem perguntar.



StormRic disse:


> poucas nuvens sobre Sintra, boa visibilidade.


Hoje não ha capacete, a nortada até sopra bem, mas a temperatura está um pouco mais alta/ Humidade um pouco mais baixa, certamente que isso impede a formação do capacete.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

A nortada acelerou bastante, sopra forte.
Arrefeceu um pouco, *18,5ºC*.
_Capacete_ na serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 21:37)

Nuvens em Portugal continental?Somente na serra de Sintra, impressionante, raio do capacete.






______

Forte nortada e *17,3ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2014 às 21:43)

hoje fui andar de novo, mas uma volta maior portanto testei, as linhas azuis finas sao uns pequenos percursos de agua, ou seja, mesmo que estejam secos, sempre fazem uns pequenos vales







minima: *11.6ºC*
maxima: *32.0ºC*
actual: 20.6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2014 às 21:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nuvens em Portugal continental?Somente na serra de Sintra, impressionante, raio do capacete.
> 
> 
> ______
> ...



A Montanha Mágica... 

Aqui em Carcavelos a nortada não passa de moderada ou até fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 21:50)

david 6 disse:


> hoje fui andar de novo, mas uma volta maior portanto testei, as linhas azuis finas sao uns pequenos percursos de agua, ou seja, mesmo que estejam secos, sempre fazem uns pequenos vales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas iniciativas.
Uma pergunta, quanto fazes a medição ou medições, deixas a temperatura estabilizar, certo?


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2014 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas iniciativas.
> Uma pergunta, quanto fazes a medição ou medições, deixas a temperatura estabilizar, certo?



certo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2014 às 14:09)

já se sente bem o calor intenso por aqui. 
T- 33.7 °C
"Ontem e hoje a bela da cigarra, parece que nao vai ter descanso na sua cantoria".
Ontem
Máxima 36.1 | Mínima 15.9 °C


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jul 2014 às 14:57)

Hoje mais quente com 32.0ºC actuais.

Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2014 às 18:13)

Boas,

Forte nortada
*21,0ºC*

A estação amadora de Alcabideche morreu de vez,assim não ha forma de partilhar os valores de vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jul 2014 às 20:30)

Vento fraco a moderado por aqui, com 23.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

Forte nortada.
*17,5ºC*



Sector Este da serra.






Sector Oeste da serra.






Faço ideia o briol lá em cima.
Estará ocorrer alguma _precipitação oculta_.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2014 às 21:28)

hoje fui dar uma volta diferente, interessante os vales hoje estavam mais quentes, mesmo sem ver a temperatura dava para sentir, e também interessante a Rua do Cascavel (rua mais à esquerda junto à mata) estava fresquinha






minima: 14.5ºC
maxima: 31.6ºC
actual: 20.6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jul 2014 às 21:51)

Mínima de 18.9 máxima de 29.3 por agora 22.8


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2014 às 22:11)

david 6 disse:


> hoje fui dar uma volta diferente, interessante os vales hoje estavam mais quentes, mesmo sem ver a temperatura dava para sentir, e também interessante a Rua do Cascavel (rua mais à esquerda junto à mata) estava fresquinha



Podias meter as horas, em cada medição, só para ler melhor os registos que apresentas. 
___________________________

*17,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2014 às 15:01)

por aqui 25.9ºC e algum vento


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jul 2014 às 15:23)

Hoje está mais fresco, com vento moderado.

28.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2014 às 15:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Forte nortada.
> *17,5ºC*
> 
> Sector Este da serra.
> ...



Bom dia
Costumo passear pelos cimos da serra quando está assim. Não há uma precipitação directa da nuvem, quando muito apenas um chuvisco quase imperceptível, mas efectivamente há uma "precipitação oculta" que é a que mantém a serra verde todo o ano: o nevoeiro coalesce em torno das copas altas das árvores, o que produz debaixo de cada uma um "aguaceiro" privativo. Ao serem abanadas pelo vento ocorrem por vezes significativas "precipitações" locais, com pingos grossos que nos molham bem. Na ausência de vento uma grande parte da água escorre pelo tronco principal.
Durante o dia, enquanto nas praias à volta podemos estar na casa dos trinta, lá em cima estamos bem abaixo dos vinte (saio de casa em t-shirt mas levo na mochila um casaco e um corta-vento). 

Hoje aqui em Carcavelos, a nortada está mais intensa, de resto céu limpo, bruma a leste, neblina a oeste, cordão de nuvens baixas ao largo de Cascais pouco visível.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2014 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> Costumo passear pelos cimos da serra quando está assim. Não há uma precipitação directa da nuvem, quando muito apenas um chuvisco quase imperceptível, mas efectivamente há uma "precipitação oculta" que é a que mantém a serra verde todo o ano: o nevoeiro coalesce em torno das copas altas das árvores, o que produz debaixo de cada uma um "aguaceiro" privativo. Ao serem abanadas pelo vento ocorrem por vezes significativas "precipitações" locais, com pingos grossos que nos molham bem. Na ausência de vento uma grande parte da água escorre pelo tronco principal.
> Durante o dia, enquanto nas praias à volta podemos estar na casa dos trinta, lá em cima estamos bem abaixo dos vinte (saio de casa em t-shirt mas levo na mochila um casaco e um corta-vento).



No passado mês de Maio subi pela primeira vez a serra com essas condições (capacete), fiquei espantado ao ver um chuvisco fraco a cair,estava tudo molhado, a água corria bem junto das bermas, impressionante.
Na altura fiz um pequeno video: _______

T.actual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2014 às 16:55)

Estas minimas de Almada,Praia da Rainha fazem cá uma confusão, embora perceba o porquê de tamanho arrefecimento nocturno, a confusão permanece. 
O pessoal do fórum têm que lá ir investigar aquilo a sério.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2014 às 17:15)

minima: 15.7ºC
maxima: 26.3ºC
actual: 25.7ºC e vento


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2014 às 19:01)

ja começo a ver um manto branco a NW, hoje o nevoeiro vem mais cedo


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2014 às 20:15)

Nortada moderada a forte.
*18,8ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jul 2014 às 10:37)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês céu muito nublado e está cá uma ventania ... O termómetro marca 20º. Parece que estamos em Setembro. Na próxima semana entrarei, finalmente, de férias pois este ano isto tem sido trabalhar até à exaustão (mas vale para manter a linha 
Espero que na próxima semana a nortada abrande e o sol espreite com sorriso de quem não se importa de ver o comum mortal passar as suas férias com tempo adequado a Agosto. Bem sei que Ericeira não é Monte Gordo mas não me apetece andar a correr para as palhotas a fugir da chuva - como, aliás, aconteceu no fds passado 
Bom cá me arranjarei. Na próxima semana FÉRIAS


----------



## alentejano (24 Jul 2014 às 10:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui pelo Marquês céu muito nublado e está cá uma ventania ... O termómetro marca 20º. Parece que estamos em Setembro. Na próxima semana entrarei, finalmente, de férias pois este ano isto tem sido trabalhar até à exaustão (mas vale para manter a linha
> Espero que na próxima semana a nortada abrande e o sol espreite com sorriso de quem não se importa de ver o comum mortal passar as suas férias com tempo adequado a Agosto. Bem sei que Ericeira não é Monte Gordo mas não me apetece andar a correr para as palhotas a fugir da chuva - como, aliás, aconteceu no fds passado
> Bom cá me arranjarei. Na próxima semana FÉRIAS



Amigo o melhor é mesmo ir de ferias para Monte gordo!............aproveite a Praia Verde e almoçe e jante nos Pezinhos n´Areia!!!!!!! garanto lhe que ai terá um tempo excelente! Boas ferias


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2014 às 10:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> No passado mês de Maio subi pela primeira vez a serra com essas condições (capacete), fiquei espantado ao ver um chuvisco fraco a cair,estava tudo molhado, a água corria bem junto das bermas, impressionante.



Eu ando para lá ir, no outro dia fui lá e tava uma nevoeirada do caraças e 17,5ºC.

Nos últimos dias muita nortada, ontem tive 66 km/h de rajada máxima, hoje já vai nos 51 km/h mas o mais estranho é que está nublado, não é muito comum fazer muito vento com tanta nuvem. A temperatura é cómica 19,7ºC .


----------



## Nonnu (24 Jul 2014 às 10:58)

Bem sem duvida, quem procura sol sol sol, praia praia praia, calor calor calor, não há melhor zona que ali entre mais ou menos tavira e vila real de santo antonio...
Eu pessoalmente já la estive algumas vezes e dispenso, mas é tudo questão de gosto.
Eu prefiro Norte, serras, geres, praias fluviais, sempre a passear e a circular, do que estar com os pés na praia dias e dias consecutivos no mesmo sitio e a torrar ao sol.
Sim no Norte apanham-se dias nublados e alguns dias de chuviscos mesmo em pleno verão, mas nesses dias aproveito para visitar castelos, museus, etc etc etc, dia seguinte já há sol... praias fluviais, cascatas no geres etc etc...
Para alem de no meu ver há algo insuperável, mas claro tem tudo a ver com gosto claro... é que verão, o Norte tem preços normais ;-)  e mesmo com a chegada dos emigrantes e festas de aldeia, as enchentes suportam-se, enquanto no Algarve, minha nossa senhora...
Em setembro, la vou eu 15 dias passear pelo norte ,mais a esposa  ;-)


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2014 às 11:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estas minimas de Almada,Praia da Rainha fazem cá uma confusão, embora perceba o porquê de tamanho arrefecimento nocturno, a confusão permanece.
> O pessoal do fórum têm que lá ir investigar aquilo a sério.



jonas_87 aquilo é mesmo assim  Penso que já houve pessoal aqui do fórum a "bater" a zona. Não digo que a estação esteja em condições óptimas (não tenho conhecimento da manutenção da mesma) mas a verdade é que o historial da mesma sempre demonstrou esse comportamento extremo, comportamento esse que é tão extremo como rápido. É uma zona em que a temperatura pode variar vários graus em poucas horas.

Da minha experiência na zona recordo, por exemplo, uma festa de verão a que fui ali para aqueles lados... Depois de um dia bem quente, lembro-me bem do frio que apanhei por volta das 2h... mas uma coisa absurda mesmo. Portanto dessa estação nada me espanta


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jul 2014 às 11:17)

Nonnu disse:


> ... praias fluviais, cascatas no geres etc etc...



Também gosto mas ... nada de exageros. Também quero umas ondinhas simpáticas para brincar no mar  
p.s. e que _drop_ radical (mão na parede e tal) é aquele no seu avatar???



vitamos disse:


> ... Depois de um dia bem quente, lembro-me bem do frio que apanhei por volta das 2h...


 

Sim a minha experiência de vários anos (não digo quantos) de praia nesta zona ensinou-me a ter permanentemente blusão de ganga, ténis e umas meiinhas na mala do carro e olhem que me foi bem útil durante umas noites até lá em baixo na Praia da Cordoama há dois Verões. Aproveitem a ideia 



alentejano disse:


> ...aproveite a Praia Verde e almoçe e jante nos Pezinhos n´Areia ...



Boa ideia mas só aguento 2 dias. Necessito de ondas fresquinhas e passeios (não radicais) de bicicleta pela vila ericeirense tomando café pelas bandas do Jogo da Bola e cavaqueando aqui e ali com este e aquele amigo de tão longa data


----------



## Nonnu (24 Jul 2014 às 11:31)

Maria papoila, sou surfista !
Faço praia todo ano, talvez por isso, nas ferias de família, escolha uns dias para descansar das ondas ;-)
Mas nas ferias tiro sempre uma semana para ir apanhar ondas, zona sagres, carrapateira...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2014 às 11:37)

Pela Base Aérea Nº2, Ota, vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

Temperatura de 23,0 ºC e 60 % de humidade relativa.

Nebulosidade a 4/8.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2014 às 13:51)

por aqui 25.0ºC, 60% humidade, céu pouco nublado agora, de manhã estava muito nublado e algum vento


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2014 às 17:02)

Boas!

Tarde amena e com algum vento aqui pelas lezírias, em Benavente estão 25ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2014 às 17:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu ando para lá ir, no outro dia fui lá e tava uma nevoeirada do caraças e 17,5ºC.
> 
> Nos últimos dias muita nortada, ontem tive 66 km/h de rajada máxima, hoje já vai nos 51 km/h mas o mais estranho é que está nublado, não é muito comum fazer muito vento com tanta nuvem. A temperatura é cómica 19,7ºC .



Na ultima vez até tive que usar o para-brisas, aquilo por lá é um mundo á parte.
A nortada tambem tem andado forte por estas bandas, a estação está off, não ha como saber os valores.
______



vitamos disse:


> jonas_87 aquilo é mesmo assim  Penso que já houve pessoal aqui do fórum a "bater" a zona. Não digo que a estação esteja em condições óptimas (não tenho conhecimento da manutenção da mesma) mas a verdade é que o historial da mesma sempre demonstrou esse comportamento extremo, comportamento esse que é tão extremo como rápido. É uma zona em que a temperatura pode variar vários graus em poucas horas.
> 
> Da minha experiência na zona recordo, por exemplo, uma festa de verão a que fui ali para aqueles lados... Depois de um dia bem quente, lembro-me bem do frio que apanhei por volta das 2h... mas uma coisa absurda mesmo. Portanto dessa estação nada me espanta



Boas Vitamos,

Interessante o teu relato.
Já andaram por lá a fazer medições? Tenho que pesquisar isso então.
Como tinha dito no post anterior, compreendo o que por lá se passa, acho incrível o arrefecimento.
A arriba-fossil tem uma grande importância na inversão registada pela estação.
Simplificando a "coisa", o processo de inversão que lá ocorre será qualquer coisa como isto.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2014 às 19:26)

*19,9ºc*


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2014 às 20:34)

boas máxima de um dia tipico de verão nestes lados de 24.9 a mínima de 19.4 incrivel que as mínimas ultimamente tem sido bem altas deve ser para compensar as escaldantes máximas   por agora 22


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2014 às 20:55)

Boas tardes (tardias)

Em Carcavelos, os três dias anteriores aguentaram-se azuis com nortada.
Hoje as nuvens matinais não se dissiparam totalmente, e o céu tornou-se cénicamente carregado para o fim da tarde.

Amanhecer, notam-se alguns cirros acima da camada de nuvens baixas:









Início da tarde, nortada moderada, algumas nuvens:





Fim da tarde, o vento caíu para fraco e o céu torna-se aparentemente pesado:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2014 às 20:56)

maxima: 25.9ºC
minima: 17.4ºC
actual: 20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2014 às 21:00)

19,1ºC e céu bem cinzento.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2014 às 21:06)

Ontem, dia 23, condições quase invernais no cimo da Serra de Sintra, estrada Pena-Capuchos, mas sem precipitação e mesmo a água deixada pelo nevoeiro era esparsa:

o tecto de nuvens não estava baixo, à volta dos 450m, só ao entrar nas nuvens as condições se tornavam agrestes:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2014 às 21:16)

o céu nublado está mesmo a chegar aqui, está a avançar bem depressa


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2014 às 00:14)

por aqui estão 20.1ºC e 81% humidade, esperava mais fresco a esta hora, já está prai há 30min/45min sempre nos 20.0 ou 20.1


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2014 às 07:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na ultima vez até tive que usar o para-brisas, aquilo por lá é um mundo á parte.



Ambiente de pré frente quente de SW era aquilo que se sentia lá por cima, humidade a 100% e 16,5ºC/17ºC e muito vento.






Parque do Palácio da Pena.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2014 às 09:27)

Mário Barros;436190
[IMG disse:
			
		

> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4750f14beeae8c199b9478d0ff363a17/tumblr_n998q4W6ps1skf92go1_1280.jpg[/IMG]



Sim o Jonas87 tem razão _um mundo á parte_. Quase fantasmagórico ... Belo todavia 

Aqui no Marquês está céu muito nublado mas vê-se azul o termómetro marca 19º mas tenho a sensação de mais frio do que ontem. Deve ser o síndrome crítico da aproximação de férias


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2014 às 13:53)

Boas mínima de 19.1 por agora 25.8


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2014 às 14:20)

por aqui continua céu nublado e 25.1ºC 70% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jul 2014 às 14:29)

Hoje pouco tem aparecido o sol, sempre com céu encoberto.

Só agora a temperatura começa a subir. 26.5ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2014 às 15:04)

o sol apareceu a temperatura disparou vou com 28.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 16:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ambiente de pré frente quente de SW era aquilo que se sentia lá por cima, humidade a 100% e 16,5ºC/17ºC e muito vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos.
__________

O dia lá abriu, algum sol e temperatura amena, estão *21,8ºC*.

A nortada (forte) vai desaparecer durante uns dias. 
Fim-de-semana de praia.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2014 às 17:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ambiente de pré frente quente de SW era aquilo que se sentia lá por cima, humidade a 100% e 16,5ºC/17ºC e muito vento.
> 
> 
> Parque do Palácio da Pena.



Bons dias
Gostei muito dessas fotos, Mário, a luz está perfeita para retratar bem o ambiente, a câmara no chão é um recurso técnico e cénico eficaz 
É precisamente quando está assim que eu mais gosto de Sintra, especialmente para as caminhadas de uma ponta à outra da Serra.


Hoje em Carcavelos, amanhecer totalmente encoberto




abriu para a tarde mas com muita bruma/neblina (Este/Oeste), não se vê o Cabo Espichel; céu azul mas pálido e esbranquiçado quanto mais perto do horizonte, nortada fraca, por vezes moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2014 às 18:19)

Máxima de 22,3ºC e de momento 20,7ºC com muito vento de NW .


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 18:21)

T.actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2014 às 19:23)

minima: 18.7ºC
maxima: 29.3ºC
actual: 24.3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2014 às 20:25)

Boas

Mais um dia agradável de verão!

Mínima de 19,5ºC
Máxima de 26,5ºC

rajada máxima: 31km/h

Agora estão 22,5ºC, 71%Hr, 1012,0hpa e vento fraco de NO


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 20:26)

Nortada bastante forte, ao menos que a despedida seja em grande. 
*18,3ºC*

_Capacete_ na serra.


----------



## Henrique (25 Jul 2014 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estas minimas de Almada,Praia da Rainha fazem cá uma confusão, embora perceba o porquê de tamanho arrefecimento nocturno, a confusão permanece.
> O pessoal do fórum têm que lá ir investigar aquilo a sério.



Boas Jonas!
Eu moro bem perto da praia da rainha e costumo passar por lá muitas vezes.
Aquela zona é realmente um mundo à parte, já cheguei a passar lá um dia com máxima de 21/22ºC e ter uma agradável mínima de 1,8ºC enquanto estações vizinhas não registavam mínimas abaixo dos 8ºC nessa mesma noite, principalmente em dias sem vento, obviamente. 
Embora ache a amplitude térmica comum de muitos outros sítios, o que realmente me espanta é a rapidez da inversão.
Um outro local, já mais para o interior mas que também me entusiasma no inverno, é este, que fica bem próximo da minha casa...
https://www.google.pt/maps/dir/38.595202,-9.1593064/38.5946552,-9.1593862/@38.5941268,-9.1595319,198m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0
A cada inverno, em média, registei 5 a 10 noites com temperaturas a rondar os -3ºC e até mais baixas, enquanto estações vizinhas (3/4km) pouco iam além dos 0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 21:34)

Henrique disse:


> Boas Jonas!
> Eu moro bem perto da praia da rainha e costumo passar por lá muitas vezes.
> Aquela zona é realmente um mundo à parte, já cheguei a passar lá um dia com máxima de 21/22ºC e ter uma agradável mínima de 1,8ºC enquanto estações vizinhas não registavam mínimas abaixo dos 8ºC nessa mesma noite, principalmente em dias sem vento, obviamente.
> Embora ache a amplitude térmica comum de muitos outros sítios, o que realmente me espanta é a rapidez da inversão.
> ...



Boas Henrique,

Pois, aquele sitio é peculiar, uma coisa que aprendi nos ultimos anos é que cada inversão tem a sua  própria dinâmica, e pode existir _n_ factores(não atmosféricos) que ajudam a intensificar a acumulação de ar frio. Por essa mesma razão tens por vezes 2 sitios distintos em termos orograficos, mas com potentes inversões térmicas, Dunas de Mira e Aljezur, são um bom exemplo. 

Conheco um vale aqui perto de casa, onde é possivel observar formação de gelo a 2 metros do chão, isto por culpa de um canavial que faz de barreira ao ar frio, e obriga-o acumular-se intensamente...gelando tudo, parece estranho mas é verdade, presenciei isso. 

O sensor instalado no dito local, ficou congelado assim como a barra de suporte, por acaso tenho um video do local. Trata-se de um sitio que fica a 5 kms a Este da praia do Guincho, por lá é comum formar-se geada por volta das 20horas,o que é bastante revelador da intensidade da inversão. Possivelmente no próximo inverno vou instalar por lá um datalogger.

Falando no caso da praia da rainha, julgo que arriba fóssil tem de certeza uma grande importância no arrefecimento nocturno, para alem do grande declive, o tipo de solo, arenoso, também contribui bastante para esse mesmo arrefecimento.
Este valeiro bem estreito( a NO da estação) tambem deve produzir/alimentar muito ar frio para a zona da estação da praia da Rainha.
Enfim, são hipoteses, não passam disso.
No próximo inverno pode-se combinar um ida à zona, para analisar bem essa inversão.










_______

Forte nortada e 18,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2014 às 06:45)

Boas,

T.actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2014 às 11:43)

Boas

Mínima de hoje 17,4ºC

A manha teve inicio de novo com céu encoberto mas nesta altura já limpou estão 22,9ºC e 73%Hr o vento sopra fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jul 2014 às 17:34)

Hoje a temperatura máxima subiu.

30.0ºC de máxima. 

Neste momento já em descida com 29.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

Boas tardes,

T.maxima: *25,1ºC*

Agora: *23,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2014 às 19:19)

minima: *13.0ºC*
maxima: *31.5ºC*

actual 29.3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jul 2014 às 20:45)

Vento nulo por aqui com 23.2ºC.

68% de humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2014 às 21:47)

Hoje
Máxima 33 | Mínima 15 °C
Humidade	70%

actual: 22.9 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2014 às 23:57)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2014 às 14:41)

Mais um dia ameno/quente e vento nulo/fraco.

28.5ºC actuais.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jul 2014 às 15:10)

Estive na praia de Tróia ( Setúbal ) e estava uma brisa muito fresca e humida.
Talvez seja do vento de SW/W


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2014 às 15:14)

por aqui 29.0ºC e uma brisa


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2014 às 17:09)

manha marcada por nevoeiro quase cerrado até as 11 horas
Hoje
Máxima 34 | Mínima 16 °C

actual: 33.8 °C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2014 às 19:01)

Máxima de 29,0 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e actual de 27,3 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2014 às 19:07)

minima: 14.9ºC
maxima: 30.9ºC
actual: 29.7ºC e uma brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

Boas tardes,

*21,7ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
_____

Dia quente junto a Carcavelos, a água do mar estava espectacular, o SO  faz maravilhas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Jul 2014 às 19:54)

Já por aqui a máxima não foi além dos 25ºC, neste que foi mais um dia húmido. Mais um bocado e ainda se forma nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2014 às 20:30)

Vai arrefecendo, *18,8ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2014 às 21:01)

Por aqui também vai arrefecendo.

21.1ºC, parece formar-se lentamente neblina/nevoeiro e 75% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2014 às 21:13)

Boa tarde/noite

Tenho a percepção, não baseada em observações rigorosas, de que a característica mais marcante deste verão tem sido a humidade, pelo menos aqui em Carcavelos. Hoje amanheceu "sem céu", o nevoeiro no mar não entrava em terra mas prolongava-se com uma camada de nuvens baixas e neblina, sem contornos definidos.





Durante a tarde, o céu abriu mas mantendo-se neblina/bruma, não era visível o Cabo Espichel, a Caparica muito a custo, os "termómetros" disponíveis curiosamente não concordavam um com o outro: o parque de estacionamento estava atafulhado mas na varanda o registo era ameno, inferior a 24º, vento de OSO variável:






Ao fim da tarde a neblina no horizonte era espessa, nada se via para lá do farol do Bugio





Pôr-do-sol a revelar as nuvens baixas típicas ao largo de Cascais, mal visível devido à neblina


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2014 às 21:23)

*17,7ºc*


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2014 às 21:49)

21.7ºC 63% humidade


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2014 às 23:23)

Boas mínima de 18 máxima de 30.1 por agora 22.8


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2014 às 12:34)

Mais uma manhã muito húmida, mais uma manhã nublada, acordei com o nariz entupido devido há elevada humidade que existe no ar cá por casa, já tive que ligar o desumidificador. As pessoas no comboio estavam todas a assoar-se, é o famoso síndrome de Sintra .

Ainda existe alguma neblina no ar e em altitude, uma atmosfera irrespirável, devido ao calor sentido 24,3ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2014 às 12:40)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 27.6 ºC
Temp Mini: 16.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 16.6 km/h 

Condições atuais :* Ceu Limpo*
Temp atual 27.5ºC 12:35

Pressão: 1012.8Hpa 12:35
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 12:35
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 27.0ºC 12:35
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 12:35
Humidade Relativa:57% 12:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.O mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: O.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 7 Alto 12:35
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://camarades.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2014 às 16:09)

Boas,

Minima: *15,3ºC*
Actual/Maxima: *26,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2014 às 18:51)

Boas

Mais um dia muito fresco e húmido por aqui ontem a máxima não foi alem dos 23,9ºC e hoje foi apenas até aos 26,0ºC só menos 5ºC do que o previsto

Por agora sigo com 22,7ºC e 77%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2014 às 19:36)

Dados de hoje: *15,3ºC* / *26,8ºC*
______

Agora: *20,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2014 às 12:37)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

O dia segue mais uma vez fresco e muito húmido! estão agora 23,4ºC, 75%HR, 1013,2Hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jul 2014 às 13:49)

boas  mínima de 19.6 por agora já 31.2


----------



## lsalvador (29 Jul 2014 às 14:26)

Meteotomar com

Máxima de 34.6 °C (13:20 UTC)	
Mínima de 18.1 °C (05:51 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2014 às 15:38)

Boas

T.actual: *27,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2014 às 17:25)

Dia quente _q.b_.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *17,5ºC* / *27,1ºC*
______

Às 15 UTC, as EMA´S de Tomar,Valdonas e Lousã(Aerodromo) seguiam com as temperaturas mais altas de toda a rede do IPMA.





____

Ontem, a estação da praia da Rainha registou mais uma minima bastante fresca, *9,6ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

Já se notou bem a subida da temperatura em relação ao dia de ontem
T.actual- 35°C


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2014 às 19:09)

Mais uma máxima que nada teve  a ver com os valores previstos! máxima de apenas 26,4ºC muito longe dos 32ºC previstos pelo IPMA mas ainda bem 

Agora estão 21,3ºC e 83%Hr


----------



## Thomar (29 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

miguel disse:


> Mais uma máxima que nada teve  a ver com os valores previstos! máxima de apenas 26,4ºC muito longe dos 32ºC previstos pelo IPMA mas ainda bem
> 
> Agora estão 21,3ºC e 83%Hr



Boas *miguel*!

Esses +32ºC foi para a parte norte do distrito. 

Hoje notou-se bem a diferença da brisa maritima aí em Setúbal. 
Às 11h30m aqui em Cabanas já levava com +27,5ºC (a mínima foi tropical  +21,3ºC.) 
Depois tive de ir a Setúbal e quando cheguei à av. Luísa Todi fiquei espantado por a essa hora estar tão fresco, 
o termómetro do carro oscilava entre os 23,5ºC e os 24ºC.
Às 13h no regresso o termómetro oscilava em setúbal entre os 25ºC e os 26ºC, e quando cheguei a Cabanas marcava +29,5ºC.
Uma hora mais tarde fui a Lisboa e lá marcava entre os 30,5ºC e os 32ºC.
De regresso a Cabanas por volta das 15H os termómetros de casa e do carro marcavam +31,5ºC.
Agora ainda +26,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2014 às 19:34)

Final de tarde ventoso, mas ameno.
T.actual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jul 2014 às 19:58)

Boas ta um bafo lá fora que nao se aguenta   com 29.1 a máxima foi de 32.6


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2014 às 20:29)

bem hoje fui à praia na Fonte da Telha, para que não sabe fica na mesma costa onde é a Costa da Caparica, mas um pouco mais a sul da Caparica, esteve bastante agradavel sempre céu limpo com uma ligeira brisa à tarde, água fresquinha de manhã mas à tarde estava melhor, estava um belo dia de praia 

de volta ao sul do Ribatejo, ainda bem que fui à praia, porque por aqui estive minima de 15.8ºC e máxima de *35.0ºC* por agora tenho *28.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2014 às 20:34)

*21,8ºC*

O vento enfraqueceu bastante.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2014 às 21:26)

A ausência de nortada a fazer-se sentir nas máximas, Queluz chegou aos 28,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2014 às 22:32)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir, o vento de leste assim o justifica.
*22,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jul 2014 às 23:11)

Dia quente, o de hoje.

Neste momento mantém-se abafado, com vento nulo e 24.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2014 às 23:40)

Thomar disse:


> Boas *miguel*!
> 
> Esses +32ºC foi para a parte norte do distrito.
> 
> ...



Pois o ventinho de SW tem andado a fazer das suas nos últimos dias por aqui!
Agora estou com 19,2ºc e humidade muito alta 92% o vento sopra fraco de SW


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2014 às 00:56)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do mês, com Tmax: 35,4ºC

Neste momento ainda 22,2ºC e nem uma aragem.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2014 às 00:57)

neste momento 20.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2014 às 06:36)

Bom dia

T.actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2014 às 11:54)

E continua o frio e nevoeiros por aqui!

Neste momento céu encoberto e apenas 19,4ºC

Mínima de 16,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2014 às 12:12)

miguel disse:


> E continua o frio e nevoeiros por aqui!
> 
> Neste momento céu encoberto e apenas 19,4ºC
> 
> Mínima de 16,9ºC



Boas. 
Pela imagem de satélite do Sat24, o nevoeiro aí, parece que irá dissipar na próxima hora a hora e meia.
Já por aqui, parece-me que vai ser um dia semelhante ao de ontem.
Hoje mínima de +17,8ºC. Temperatura actual: +26,5ºC


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2014 às 13:36)

Boas mínima de 19 por agora 32.6 e um bafo la fora


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2014 às 14:00)

por aqui hoje já vou com *34.8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jul 2014 às 14:25)

*30.0ºC* actuais.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2014 às 15:17)

Boas por aqui continua o  com 33.5


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2014 às 16:16)

*23,7ºc*


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2014 às 17:45)

minima: 16.0ºC
maxima: *35.9ºC*
actual: 31.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2014 às 19:00)

Boas tardes

Terceiro de três dias praticamente iguais, mas com o vento gradualmente a decrescer. Deixou de haver céu nublado pela madrugada/manhã. Neblina permanente, Costa da Caparica e Cabo Espichel quase invisíveis, especialmente este último.

Panorama 180º a mostrar o horizonte de dia 28, à hora aproximada da culminação do sol , vendo-se formações no horizonte associadas ao nevoeiro afastado da costa; serve esta imagem também como exemplo da posição privilegiada de observação, especialmente para tudo o que venha dos quadrantes de Oeste a Sueste. O arquivo de imagens quase diárias de que disponho deste ponto de observação estende-se a mais de 10 anos, tenciono fazer uma selecção de eventos significativos e abrir um tópico talvez nas galerias individuais.






Hoje, dia 30, vento fraco variável em direcção e intensidade, neblina que afecta a visibilidade especialmente na direcção do sol, neste caso no quadrante sudoeste, temperatura mais amena do que ontem mas o quadro geral sem alterações significativas:


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2014 às 19:12)

Boas

Dia bem frio e húmido aqui por Setúbal:

A máxima não foi alem dos 22,3ºC e a mínima foi de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 20,8ºC, 88%Hr, 1012,7hpa e vento fraco do quadrante SW


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2014 às 20:28)

Boas por aqui um dia de muito.   com a máxima de 33.5 por agora mais fresco com 27.9


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jul 2014 às 21:52)

Boa noite

*22ºC*

Máxima: *35,6ºC*
Mínima: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2014 às 23:02)

Máxima de 24,2ºC, hoje o vento de sul não permitiu que a temperatura subisse por aí além. De momento 19,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2014 às 23:11)

Boas

T.actual: 19,9ºC
____

Viagem feita agora mesmo entre Serra das Minas/Alcabideche o termometro do carro oscilou pouco ou nada, sempre nos 18ºC/19ºC.
Caso o céu estivesse realmente limpo, teria passado junto ao entroncamento da barragem da mula para ver a inversão e respectiva temperatura, fica para uma próxima.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2014 às 12:41)

Mais uma manhã que começa nublada e se prolonga por quase todo o dia .

De momento 19,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jul 2014 às 12:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o dia está a ser fresco e muito nublado. 21.8ºC actuais.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2014 às 13:04)

Outro dia bem fresco e húmido já perdi a conta dos dias seguidos sempre iguais...

Mínima 19,1ºC

Agora estão 19,9ºC, 89%Hr e vento fraco de SW, céu encoberto e vai chuviscando!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2014 às 14:53)

Na Ota, temperatura actual de 25,4 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 62 %.

Céu nublado a 4/8.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2014 às 16:24)

Boas

Dia fresco e humido.

t.actual: *20,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2014 às 16:29)

Temperatura ainda a subir pela Base Aérea Nº2, Ota, com 26,0 ºC actualmente.

Humidade relativa em descida, nos 58 %.

Céu nublado a 3/8 por Cumulus e Stratocumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2014 às 16:46)

miguel disse:


> Outro dia bem fresco e húmido já perdi a conta dos dias seguidos sempre iguais...
> 
> Mínima 19,1ºC
> 
> Agora estão 19,9ºC, 89%Hr e vento fraco de SW, céu encoberto e vai chuviscando!



Belo SW...os amantes da arrabida/troia/comporta agradecem.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2014 às 17:05)

Boas tardes

Dia encoberto a 100% desde a madrugada por nuvens baixas, Sc, mas sem nevoeiro, neblina que deixa ver o horizonte, temperatura estagnada aproximadamente nos 20º, vento fraco do quadrante SO, já houve dias de inverno mais mornos por aqui... está-se melhor dentro de água 
Embora tenha vindo a regredir, a camada nublosa não deixará de encobrir este trecho da costa durante o dia:


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2014 às 17:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo SW...os amantes da arrabida/troia/comporta agradecem.



Já agora, porque é que só a zona da Arrábida/Estuário do Sado tem as ondas de SW ??

* Desculpem o Offtopic


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jul 2014 às 17:34)

Brunomc disse:


> Já agora, porque é que só a zona da Arrábida/Estuário do Sado tem as ondas de SW ??
> 
> * Desculpem o Offtopic



Mapa das correntes:


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2014 às 18:48)

até aqui hoje esteve quase sempre nublado, agora ao final da tarde é que descobriu o sol

minima: 17.3ºC
maxima: 28.6ºC
actual: 26.4ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2014 às 20:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo SW...os amantes da arrabida/troia/comporta agradecem.



Pois mas quem quer sol e calor fica tramado por estas bandas com os ventos de SW não sei o que é mais de 26ºc a mais de uma semana e nos últimos 3 dias nem chega aos 25ºC nem lá perto!

Máxima de hoje de apenas 20,9ºC

Por agora estão 20,1ºC, 89%Hr e o céu encoberto que foi o panorama todo o dia o sol não espreitou nem 1 segundo!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2014 às 22:37)

Boas

A noite segue amena e humida...*19,7ºC*.
____

Sábado regressa a chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------

